# Gravel change and Goby - loach



## BLUEMONSTER107 (Jan 21, 2015)

I piggy backed off an old thread yesterday, but I guess it didn't go through... let me try and re-post....


I have a Cichlid tank that currently has the .5" pea stone gravel in it and am getting ready to change over to a tank that houses loaches and some gobys...... I guess they need sand? I do like the sand look, but do I just add sand on top of the gravel? take the gravel all out? leave gravel and not use sand? any thoughts?
and I ask if need to change because I guess the corydoras are supposed to be in sand .... but I have a 20gallon that those little guys just thrive in. lots of spawning and lots of successful babys..... growing and thriving. 
all thoughts and suggestions welcome... please! thanks.


----------



## gulogulo (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't have experience with gobies but I have a lot with loaches. Loaches are a diverse group so knowing which loaches you are keeping will get you a better answer. Some loaches do OK with gravel, however it depends on the gravel (lots of variables, I know), Some loaches need sand, Some may prefer sand but tolerate gravel, some would actually do best with small pebbles to medium sized rocks and little or no sand or gravel.

Since you mentioned gobies and loaches I am going to take a guess that you are considering a hillstream loach tank. If you are make sure you do your home work as these guys are highly specialized and need specific tank requirements and diets. They are well worth the effort and some have even been bred in aquaria. Loaches online has great information on all loaches but particularly hillstreams, including how to setup a hillstream tank.

Post your planned loach inhabitants and I can give you some more accurate substrate information.


----------



## BLUEMONSTER107 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Gulogulo! I really didn't have a 'direct' selection as of yet.... I just had enough of the aggressive cichlid tank. Yes, they are African cichlids so I know they are aggressive... but im tired of it. just want world peace.. haha...
I have been drawn to the 'dragon goby' that my local store has..... pretty sure they need all sand and brackish water.... so I think that may be the direction I go..... so maybe some mollies.... as I don't think I can pair the dragon goby up with a dojo or clown loach..... but really at this point I am up for a change and something different since I have never ventured into the 'sand' world or the 'loach or goby ' varity of aquarium selections.....


----------



## gulogulo (Jul 11, 2016)

If you want a change to something more peaceful and entertaining I would recommend the eel loches of the genus Pangio (called kuhlii loaches but that should only apply to one species not the whole genus). They are gregarious so keep them in groups and be entertained. The commonly available species will do fine on gravel or sand, I even did a test where half the tank was gravel and the other half sand. The loaches hung out where the caves were and didn't care what was underneath. If you find Pangio anguillaris or P. doriae I would probably recommend a sand substrate as they are definitely more prone to burrow that the other species but they are not commonly available, if you stick with the black or any of the striped varieties you will be fine.

You could easily keep a large group of them and some other fish for the upper and middle layers.

Hillstreams are also very entertaining and usually active during the day (dragon gobies are primarily nocturnal from my understanding) they can be trickier to feed so make sure you do you home work on which species you get if you go that way.


----------



## BLUEMONSTER107 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you so much for the info and suggestions!!! I did see the kuhlii loach and did like that one as well so maybe that would be the direction I should take.... so I could just add some more cove area instead of replacing out all the substrate and completely disrupting my established tank...... cuz' we all know what a pain in the butt that is!! 
thanks again!!! If you think of anything else that might be good with that loach... feel free to shoot me your thoughts!! thanks


----------



## gulogulo (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah, no need to replace the substrate. I would consider adding some plants though. If you had africans you probably have plenty of cover in the tank. I would consider adding some driftwood as it will provide cover and may add some tannins to the water which are beneficial. You likely won't need to worry too much about pH as Pangios are adaptable but if you have any shells in the tank to help raise and buffer your tank for the Africans I would remove that, it would not be beneficial to the Pangios.

If you go with eel loaches you won't be disappointed. Get as big of a group as you can afford, the more you have the more entertaining they are.

As far as tankmates danios or tetras would be good choices, most gouramis would be fine if you want something a bit bigger. If your a cichlid enthusiast some of the dwarf ciclids or even Angels would work as well, I would get small angels though as large ones might see a small eel loach as food, if they grow up with them they are less likely to predate upon them when they get larger. You could add a pleco without any issues. some barbs would work but I would stay away from the more aggressive or large ones.


----------



## BLUEMONSTER107 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah... I did actually have to remove some large driftwood and put in a different tank that I had because it was effecting the ph for the cichlids... and added some crushed coral... large enough pieces to separate.... small enough to not cause that big of a deal if I kept them in.... as I had a nice pleco in there that those ass cichlids attacked.... once I removed the driftwood.. he became weaker... they went in for the attack... poor guy.... 
I have some plants that are completely over growing my small 20 gallon that I could move over too.... couldn't have plants at this moment because anything I stuck in the tank... the cichlids would destroy.... im telling you.... killers!!! ha!


----------

